# Introducing, Hedgie Cakes!



## senia10195 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi guys! Soon it will be an anniversary of having my Little Leo so i wanted to make him a treat of some sort (other than worms and stuff) I wanted something special to mark that day. So i went searching for a hedgehog cakes or treats...That didnt go so well. I kept seeing pictures and reciepes of cakes people made in the shape of a Hedgehog. So with that said i decieded to make my own little reciepe for hedgie cakes! (To which he tried out today and he LOVED!!) So this is what you'll need:
-4-5 Baby Carrots
-1-2 Leaves of Basil
- 2 Ripe Cherry Tomatoes (More or less depending on how much your hedgie likes them)
-A handful and a 1/2 of Cheerios
-1 egg white
-About 1/2 a handful of the Cat food or Hedgehog Food your hedgie eats
-About 10 meal worms
-Water

****Make sure you wash all the products you will be using!! You dont want to risk your hedgie getting sick!****
What you want to do is Shredd the carrots up and put them into a bowl. Than you want to get the tomatoes and peel the skin off, than you want to cut them open and remove all the seeds. After that chop them up finely. Once you've done that, add them to the bowl of shredded carrots. Than chop up your basil and also add to the bowl of carrots and tomatoes. Set that aside. Next your going to get your meal worms and put them in a seperate bowl. Boil a tea kettle or a pot of water and pour some of the hot water into the bowl of worms (this kills them and sterilizes them) and into the bowl of carrots/basil/tomatoes(this semi cooks them). Once both bowls have cooled drain the water from them. Now you're going to want to chop up the worms into halves or thirds. Add those to the now drained bowl of carrots/basil/tomatoes. Now get your egg white and add it to the bowl as well. Once you've done that your going to crush your cherrios into chunks or powder and also do the same with your cat food. You may have to use a knife to cut them into smaller chunks. Add the chunks/powder of cheerios and cat food to the bowl of carrots/Basil/Tomatoes/Worms/Eggwhite. Now MIX!! Once you are done mixing and feel it has been mixed evenly get ready to bake! Your just going to make little teaspoon/Tablespoon sized crab cake shapes (Kinda oval and flat- about 2cm thick) and bake for about 10 mins on 350. Depending on your oven it will be more or less. By this time your hedgie should be going crazy smelling! Once you remove them from the baking sheet, and let them cool, your hedgie can begin to try them! 
GoodLuck!! Hope youe hedgie enjoys! Let me know how they work out for you! Or maybe some recepies youve done!


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

This sounds amazingly cute! I'll have to try making it for Hannibell! Thank you for the suggestion ;D


----------



## senia10195 (Jan 23, 2013)

No problem! Hope She enjoys them!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm sure that Leo appreciated your gesture in making him a cake! The only thing that came to mind was a red flag with basil, I remembered reading something about herbs and hedgies. 
Here is the link to a post that would be a good reference. viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7326

I have the lists printed out in a little binder I keep with my hedgie supplies for if I ever need a quick refrence 

Happy One Year with your Baby!!

*Edited to add a link to this: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=19408 
Note that tomato's are also on the list of treats not good to use, because of the acidity.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought you weren't supposed to feed tomatoes?? Idk for sure but I thought I saw it somewhere


----------



## senia10195 (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh well thank you! You can subsitute these things with anything. Im deff gonna add banana next time!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

This is a good idea, I think I would choose different veggies and maybe leave out the cheerios. I bet doing a mini egg casserole would be a big hit. I'll have to try it. For my guy I think it would be crushed crickets, plus his favourite veggies like sweet potato and carrots mixed up with an egg and baked (or I suppose I could scramble it). The best part about the baking stuff for hedgehogs is that those little crém brulé dishes that so many people use are oven safe, I'm pretty sure. Anyone think that they are not?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

This is such a great idea! I'll definitely have to make those! Thanks for sharing 

[attachment=0:3gcqdkmd]Pudge.png[/attachment:3gcqdkmd]


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Just a reminder that this isn't a hedgie-safe recipe. Both tomatoes and basil are on lists advising not to feed them. I posted a link to the lists in my previous comment. 

Creme Brûlée is made in ramekins that are totally oven safe!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

SpikeMoose said:


> Creme Brûlée is made in ramekins that are totally oven safe!


OK SpikeMoose, what's with the saying??? It did catch my eye!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

That was a response to hedgielover! They mentioned these dishes and asked if they were oven-safe. They are! And the seal is nice and smooth and non-porous! This means easy cleaning and they make fantastic hedgie food bowls. I'm going to play around with a hedgie brûlée, egg and some meat/worms. These can be cooked right in the little bowl you use to feed them


----------

